# Races at park lane july 13 2012



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok guys races at park lane hobbies on friday july 13 th at 7 pm running same cars as before entry fee is $5.00 NO PIZZA SRY


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Zoooooooom we go, gonna have any pizza???????


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Zoom Zoom can't wait for this Friday the 13th


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

only thing is 2 guys have to run there very slow cars lol. :wave::hat::thumbsup::tongue:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I heard that.......


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

You need slow cars, I will see if i can make it.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

There was a unmarked Camaro doing some shake down runs on a closed down race track that's about to be torn down. Here are some pictures that where taken of the car going though the esses, but where taken from far away and are a little grainy.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

OOOOhhh!..... I love spy pix. Loooks cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Steelix_70 said:


> Zoom Zoom can't wait for this Friday the 13th


Oh CRAP !!! another friday 13 

last 1 w/ in april,... & my day w/ straight out of a Steven King novel from HECK !!!!:drunk::freak: :-O

hoping someday, i can come up & play w/ u's guys/gals :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

YES GUYS WE R STILL RACING THIS FRI AT PARK LANE HOBBIES AT 7 PM SEE U GUYS THERE.:wave:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

What time is track going to be ready for hot laps. I would like to get up there around 4:30 if I could.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Is this Friday is super stock magnet cars right, or is it drop in neo, I forgot :tongue:


----------

